# BreadBot robotic bread machine



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

BreadBot is showing at this years Consumer Electronic Show. Pretty cool little machine but is it practical?.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. Take it from making bread to making Hogie rolls and sub rolls for Subway. It would be 100% better than what they make now. I think its pretty cool. Instead of health insurance and wages for employees you have a maintenance contract and a higher electric bill. It's also nice knowing the machine will be there at 3AM........ChefBilly


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Me, to a friend: Wow, your job got outsourced to a robot? Luckily I work in an industry where I don't have to worry about that stuff!

*Bread Bot*
*Cake Printers*
*Robot Bartenders*
*Self-Serve Kiosks*

F*&k.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

From a technical standpoint for the industry, yes I think this is practical for certain business applications. The romantic in me despises the idea and has as unrealistic vision of little European style bakeries being the only place I will ever buy baked goods from.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Seoul Food said:


> From a technical standpoint for the industry, yes I think this is practical for certain business applications. The romantic in me despises the idea and has as unrealistic vision of little European style bakeries being the only place I will ever buy baked goods from.


Just put this picture next to the machine. If you look at it long enough you can hear the crunch as you bite into it. Mast people don't even know about good bread. I remember going to restaurant just because of the bread basket that started the meal.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

chefbillyb said:


> Just put this picture next to the machine. If you look at it long enough you can hear the crunch as you bite into it. Mast people don't even know about good bread. I remember going to restaurant just because of the bread basket that started the meal.
> View attachment 66954


Is it weird that I can smell your picture?


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

96 minutes mix to bake?....Interesting idea.

I have so many more questions.


----------

